# nano reef



## Martin in Holland (4 Feb 2015)

I want to start a Nano reef tank of about 85 (incl. filter/sump which is behind the 72 liter tank). Does anyone know a good forum and/or website with basic information?


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Feb 2015)

Not been there for a while but I think nano-reef.com is probably the best out there and it's been around for a long while, a goldmine of information for salties is buried in those forums!


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Feb 2015)

Thx...that's the one I found too, just not always available in China without VPN.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (4 Feb 2015)

If you do decide to build a reef tank, I'll be interested to follow your progress. Let us all know what forum  you're using and hopefully you'll start a journal! I've had some progress in putting forward the idea of a second tank… but only a coral reef! Well, who am I to argue with that. 

Doing a bit of research myself at the moment but it looks like an expensive business with an obsession with test kits and lighting.


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Feb 2015)

Mr. Teapot said:


> If you do decide to build a reef tank, I'll be interested to follow your progress. Let us all know what forum  you're using and hopefully you'll start a journal! I've had some progress in putting forward the idea of a second tank… but only a coral reef! Well, who am I to argue with that.
> 
> Doing a bit of research myself at the moment but it looks like an expensive business with an obsession with test kits and lighting.


I have to make some space for that Nano reef, so sadly 2 tanks (40 liter and 10 liter) have to go. I also want to rescape the 300 liter tank and give it a more natural look (amano style).
Lucky for me that I live in China and most things are very affordable. After a bit of research, I found indeed that water quality has to become an obsession....RO/DI installation is a must...test kits...light, different corals need different PAR....filter system (refugium, protein skimmer, calcium reactor....)...But nano reef is different than a 200 liter and up tank....just a lot to take in, just taking it one step at a time.
I'm am looking in on 2 forums:  nano-reef.com and zeewaterforum.nl (that last one is in Dutch)


----------

